# Harlequin rasboras chasing glowlight tetras!



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a 20G tank with 2 kuhli loaches, and 7 harlequin rasboras. I just added 6 glowlight tetras and the harlequin rasboras are chasing them into the corners (except one who is aloud to school with them:fish9 Anyways what should I do. I think when the glowlights get into a group and get used to the tank they will start spreading around. *c/p*


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Just chill and give them a chance to establish their territories or at least get used to seeing each other. Feed them well and they'll settle down soon enough. I did not say overfeed. Stay cool.


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah they are eating fine just hiding. They come out now but the harlequins are still pretty chasy.


----------

